# What is minimum IELTS score required for partner in order to claim 5 points ?



## itsamit102 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dear All,
I am using this forum since long time. It's really very helpful for us.

I am my wife are planning to apply for Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

In my case my wife is primary applicant and I am secondary applicant.

Please let us know what is the minimum IELTS score is required for secondary applicant in order to claim 5 points ( Partner skill points ).

In our case I am secondary applicant 

My ACS result : Positive for Group A ( Software Engineer)
My IELTS score : Listening - 5
Reading - 6
Writing - 6
Speaking - 7

Am I eligible for claiming "5 points" in this scenario ?


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

itsamit102 said:


> Dear All,
> I am using this forum since long time. It's really very helpful for us.
> 
> I am my wife are planning to apply for Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
> ...


to claim 5 points u should have 6 each in IELTS ....... give ielts again .....


----------



## itsamit102 (Nov 24, 2010)

rahulsingh said:


> to claim 5 points u should have 6 each in IELTS ....... give ielts again .....


Thank you for the reply.

Is this applicable for old point system or new one ?

We are planning to apply before July 2011 - means with old point system.


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

itsamit102 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Is this applicable for old point system or new one ?
> 
> We are planning to apply before July 2011 - means with old point system.


Its applicable irrespective of old or new point system. u will have to get 6 in each band of IELTS-GT.


----------

